# Welche Federhärte für BOS Stoy im Morewood Makulu?



## Ponch (14. November 2011)

Hallo, ich wollte mal anfragen welche Federhärte für den BOS Stoy Dämpfer im Morewood Makulu für einen 105KG (fahrfertig) Fahrer empfohlen (40% Sag wird ja empfohlen meine ich) wird? 
Gleiche Frage zur Box Idylle DC Gabel


----------



## detlefracing (14. November 2011)

zwischen 275 und 300lbs sagt die Tabelle von Bos, ich würde noch auf Erfahrungswerte warten! Tendenziell eher 300


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (14. November 2011)

Wie soll ich denn dann mit meinen 65 Kilo den Stoy auf mich abstimmen können? Die kleinste feder ist 200x3.00 was ich so gefunden habe...


----------



## detlefracing (14. November 2011)

ich hab in der Länge schon eine 187,5er Feder gesehen von Bos, dass müsste passen. Ich fahre bei ca. 70+-1 kg eine 200er und es ist wirklich sehr weich , also vll auch die 200er testen


----------



## fone (17. November 2011)

einziger thread hier mit bos im thema....
kurze doofe da offensichtliche frage:

aus deutschland kann man nicht direkt bei bos bestellen, sondern nur über sportsnut und entsprechende shops?
die federn für die gabeln sind im bos-store deutlich günstiger als hier...


----------



## yakuza87 (8. Juli 2013)

im makulu werden nur spezielle bos federn verbaut, welche dünner als normal sind und diese sind nur bis 250 erhältich


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2013)

aha...


----------



## CorollaG6 (27. Juli 2013)

Verkaufe neuwertige BOS Feder für den Stoy. Die Feder wurde einmal zur Probe gefahren und dann gegen eine andere getauscht.
Stammt aus dem Morewood Makulu.

225 - 100 - 176

Bei Interesse einfach ne kurze PN


----------

